# Ginger beer



## Antex (8/2/14)

I could use some advise. If you use sedex sediment removers on ginger beer, will it affect the taste. In other words does ginger beer require the sediment in bottle until served.


----------



## superstock (8/2/14)

Brigalow say to stir up the yeast before pouring. Improves the ginger taste but not the smell.
Coopers is better carefully poured.
Homebrewed, depends.


----------



## Antex (8/2/14)

Antex said:


> I could use some advise. If you use sedex sediment removers on ginger beer, will it affect the taste. In other words does ginger beer require the sediment in bottle until served.


By the way, I use Morgans GB and bottle half an hour after adding yeast to bucket.


----------



## Alex.Tas (12/2/14)

ahh, half an hour before you bottle? wont that mean your bottles will explode? Am i missing something here?


----------



## LiquidGold (12/2/14)

I think that's the low alcohol version which doesn't include a kilo of sugar hence why the bottles don't explode. All the yeast have to ferment is the priming sugar added to the bottles for carbonation.


----------



## Antex (26/2/14)

Yeh this is the non alcohol version that's why bottles don't explode.
My latest one I bottled half the brew then added 500gr dextrose. Currently going along nicely, so my first attempt at alcohol version. SG was 1022 when started so will probably end up at about 4%.


----------

